# boveda gangbang



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

So, I would like to start a pif or pass whichever is appropriate w/ a brand new boveda calibration packet. I will not open it simply date it when I receive and put in the mail. I would like to see how many hygros we can calibrate w/ one packet before it expires. Guess it will be a running list so to speak w/ huskers receiving first since he brought it up. Anybody up for it we can start a list. I will ship in a box and we can reuse said box as long as possible. Sound good???


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

That just sounds dirty....LOL


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

Im in! haha


----------



## sillyrabbit72 (Aug 14, 2012)

im game


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Word. In.


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

I have another idea to go along with it. Maybe we can also send a cigar in the package for the next member? Just an idea to make it more fun!


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

Jfred said:


> I have another idea to go along with it. Maybe we can also send a cigar in the package for the next member? Just an idea to make it more fun!


I'm in and I have a sneaking suspicion that that is what will happen anyways in many cases.


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

Lol true!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> So, I would like to start a pif or pass whichever is appropriate w/ a brand new boveda calibration packet. I will not open it simply date it when I receive and put in the mail. I would like to see how many hygros we can calibrate w/ one packet before it expires. Guess it will be a running list so to speak w/ huskers receiving first since he brought it up. Anybody up for it we can start a list. I will ship in a box and we can reuse said box as long as possible. Sound good???


Thanks Ian, appreciate it brother.


----------



## TheAmericanStig (Oct 7, 2012)

Am I too new? I'd like to join and calibrate mine. Salt test showed minus 1 on my hygro, but I'm doubting that...


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

TheAmericanStig said:


> Am I too new? I'd like to join and calibrate mine. Salt test showed minus 1 on my hygro, but I'm doubting that...


Salt test blows.


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

My hygrometer always had 1 off + or - with the Boveda for some reason, granted it took a few attempts for me to realize the button I was pressing was not set.


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

i'm game too!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

TheAmericanStig said:


> Am I too new? I'd like to join and calibrate mine. Salt test showed minus 1 on my hygro, but I'm doubting that...


No requirement for how long you've been here or anything of that sort. Only possible issue would be not being able to PM someone with your address. As soon as I get the packet I'll box it up and out it will go. It will then be sent in order of how people responded in the thread. I'll work up a list sometime soon. :smoke:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

Jfred said:


> I have another idea to go along with it. Maybe we can also send a cigar in the package for the next member? Just an idea to make it more fun!


Haha. There goes the surprise hahaha. :smoke::mischief::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Haha. There goes the surprise hahaha. :smoke::mischief::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 Haha oops!


----------



## J. Drew (Aug 30, 2012)

I have a new hygrometer coming from satan tomorrow. I'm game!

I know it isn't in the "On The Move" section yet but...

huskers
Jfred
sillyrabbit72
Aninjaforallseasons
hawesg
TheAmericanStig
Lopezoscar03
J. Drew


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

Im gonna have to order another hydrometer for this test! I would like to have 2 in my wine cooler lol. Hopefully i can get ahold of one before the shenanigans begin lol.


----------



## JPinDC (Feb 14, 2008)

no way i wasn't going to open this thread with that title.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Jfred said:


> Im gonna have to order another hydrometer for this test! I would like to have 2 in my wine cooler lol. Hopefully i can get ahold of one before the shenanigans begin lol.


The boveda packet will not work to calibrate a hydrometer.


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

Huh?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

Hygggggggggrometer :smoke:. 

Looks like I should be mailing out the packet late saturday our first thing monday. josh send a pm with your coordinates. :smoke:


----------



## Jeff the Puf Diver (Sep 29, 2012)

I'd be happy to join in the fun. 1 question - how do you know if the pack "runs out" and is no longer giving accurate readings?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

i think the pack is good for at least three months. when i get it ill date it and then in three months whoever has it can toss it. or keep as a really cool souvenir


----------



## Jeff the Puf Diver (Sep 29, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Hygggggggggrometer :


Mmmmmmmnnn, Grog. Aaaarrrggghhh. I know, grom, but I thought it sounded funny.


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

Ahhhhhhhh man i was confused for a while. I make a lot of spelling errors lol. [email protected] gets some RG for teaching me how to spell! haha

EDIT: NM Puff says i need to spread RG and cannot give any more to [email protected] lol


----------



## BStanley (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm in if not to new. I just a new hygro and would like to calibrate it compared to my salt test.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

huskers
Jfred
sillyrabbit72
Aninjaforallseasons
hawesg
TheAmericanStig
Lopezoscar03
J. Drew 
jefthepufdiver
bstanley


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

I just ordered a Xikar rectangular hygrometer! now i can have 2 in my wine cooler!


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

Jfred said:


> I just ordered a Xikar rectangular hygrometer! now i can have 2 in my wine cooler!


that's a good idea, I have a cooler coming on Monday I'll need a few of these to go with my drawers


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

My cooler is only a 16bottle one so i dont think i really NEED 2. But id like to see how the RH differs in different areas.


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

Any updates Ian?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

[email protected] ups handed over to usps today. Who knows these thingswere supposed to be here last week.


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

Lol you aren't having much luck lately are ya Ian?

Just noticed you just smoked a LaDuena. I smoked one of those today. I had the petite lancero. It was an excellent smoke!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

the L40 thing was no bueno. but i did find a place with rats and ferals so i will hold on to them in the meantime while searching.

usps showed up today woooohoooooooo


here she goes boveda mailed today.

9405503699300193790503


----------



## HoserX (Aug 17, 2012)

Hey iAn, I'll get in on this if you need more bodies to ship to.


----------



## J. Drew (Aug 30, 2012)

huskers
Jfred
sillyrabbit72
Aninjaforallseasons
hawesg
TheAmericanStig
Lopezoscar03
J. Drew
Jeff the Puf Diver
BStanley
HoserX


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

wish Jfred would PM me his address...............Otherwise I guess it goes where Ian tells me to ship it.


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

I PMed you huskers! Sorry about the delay!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

Heads up for all. Follow the list, pm for address have fun. Love to see this thing calibrate 50 hygros or more. I would like whoever ends up with it in the end to ship it back just as a full circle thing. Not going to stay on top of people to ship ship ship just don't fall asleep for weeks. 

:smoke: :smoke: :smoke:


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

Does the boveda pack work the same as the salt test calibration? Just toss it in a bag with your hygrometer for 12-24 hours and then hit the calibrate button?


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

Jfred said:


> Does the boveda pack work the same as the salt test calibration? Just toss it in a bag with your hygrometer for 12-24 hours and then hit the calibrate button?


Yup


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

Sounds good! Ill have 2 hygrometers that'll be calibrated with this pack.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

There will be no DP with this gangbang thank you


----------



## Jeff the Puf Diver (Sep 29, 2012)

Technically, wouldn't that be considered a threesome?


----------



## sillyrabbit72 (Aug 14, 2012)

2 hygrometers 1 boveda!arty:


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

So what your saying is single file line only? Wont it be able to take care of more hygrometers if it does 2 or more at a time????? :banana:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

2 max.....3 is a no no. 

plus on a serious note i dont know if that would/could affect how accurate the pack is????


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

I dont think itll effect the pack at all. Its just providing humidity. The hygrometers aren't sucking moisture out of them.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

Just keep dirty mike and the gang out the mix and I'm fine with whatever goes on. After all it is a gangbang. 

Be nice to hear if there were any updates to the progress of this thread........huskers


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

I got my 2nd hygrometer yesterday so im ready for it! Hopefully everything is going well for huskers!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey Ian, you dick!!

cheap shot. 

im away on a little trip but i got my hygro calibrating while im away. I will post more tomorrow......pics...........


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

So Ian thought it was necessary to bomb me a couple of cigars off my wish list......................

THANKS IAN, you turkey!

Quesada Octoberfest & A Tramp Stamp!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

Looks like the cigars are in the boveda packet. Are you making sure they are calibrated? I keep the smokes around 63-67%.


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

It looks like they are on top of the bad to me? lol.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Ill try to get this out tomorrow.......!


----------



## Carts (May 12, 2012)

Is anyone ok with sending it to Canada? I dont mind being pushed to the bottom of the list when there are more US sign-ups so it can move around faster.


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

Any update on this?


----------



## Jeff the Puf Diver (Sep 29, 2012)

how long do these work for? Might not be much of a gangbang. More like a good weekend, lol.


----------



## sillyrabbit72 (Aug 14, 2012)

supposedly they are good for 3 months...


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

They can be revived! lol.


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

Hey Huskers, is everything alight?


----------



## Jeff the Puf Diver (Sep 29, 2012)

How many hygrometerts can be calibrated with a boveda pack - 1 if it never gets remailed, lol.


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

True story Jeff! lol


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

This whole thing isnt going too smoothly


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Jfred said:


> This whole thing isnt going too smoothly


 Boveda is a rip off...

Read - TAKE - advice from experienced BOTL' s here and you wont waste another cent on Boveda...


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

I know its the same as the salt test. But i still thought that this would be pretty cool!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Guys, I am really sorry this took so long to get back out. I feel really bad about it.

My boss had to go to some classes last week and decided to take the secretary as well so I was left at the office by myself all week. I Was the only one at the office and I could not leave it unattended over the lunch hour............apologize up and down to all of you guys. I'm sorry for not keeping you updated better as well.

I just got it out this morning and it should be to Jfred on Wednesday.

03122120000119301585

I will understand if you guys take away from my ring gauge. 

Sorry guys!


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

No need to take any RG from you Josh! Talking care or work sounds more important than calibrating hygrometers.


----------



## Jeff the Puf Diver (Sep 29, 2012)

So, you work for one of THOSE companies. Boss leaves for "classes" and takes secretary. Where was this meeting, Vegas?


----------



## sillyrabbit72 (Aug 14, 2012)

Josh,
My feelings are hurt....to console me please send a box of tat mummies.... :biggrin:


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

I havent got a chance to try a mummy yet lol. I only had 3 tatuajes so far.


----------



## sillyrabbit72 (Aug 14, 2012)

Jfred said:


> I havent got a chance to try a mummy yet lol. I only had 3 tatuajes so far.


they are amazing.... even ROTT


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

I have been doing most of my buying from my B&M and they only have the Tat TAA, brown, and red label sticks. Im gonna ask them next time im there if they can get more in.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Jeff the Puf Diver said:


> So, you work for one of THOSE companies. Boss leaves for "classes" and takes secretary. Where was this meeting, Vegas?


Well, I knew he was leaving.......Didn't know he was leaving me here all ALONE as the baby sitter of 6 hired guys for the week..........



sillyrabbit72 said:


> Josh,
> My feelings are hurt....to console me please send a box of tat mummies.... :biggrin:


Ha............I have never even had one myself. Do you know how hard it is to find Tatuaje, Viaje and JP here in Nebraska?

I know of like maybe 5 places all 200+ miles from where I live!


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

These boveda's can be revived boys! This can go on indefinitely, which would be pretty sweet!


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

With the holidays coming up this whole thing will get slowed down quite a bit i think. When you revive a boveda pack do they stay accurate?


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Yep, just put in a tupperware with a wet sponge for like 3 days. But they can't touch each other.

Thank HerfaDor for that tip


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

I have a little 69% boveda pack in a bag with my salt and DW that i used to calibrate my last hygro to see it itll work.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

there you go man. I'd ditch the salt though


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

I probably should. But i have no use for the pack. I just figured I would keep it in the bag to keep it fresh in case i do ever need it.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Yea just revive it so you can see. then throw it in your humi  

Also makes for a great ziploc bag traveldor RH device


----------



## Jeff the Puf Diver (Sep 29, 2012)

jfred, did you receive it today?


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

I did not get it today.


----------



## sillyrabbit72 (Aug 14, 2012)

these are not the droids you are looking for....


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

I received the Boveda calibration kit today.


----------



## J. Drew (Aug 30, 2012)

huskers - *Received*
Jfred *- Received*
sillyrabbit72
Aninjaforallseasons
hawesg
TheAmericanStig
Lopezoscar03
J. Drew


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

Ill be shipping it to Sam on Monday!


----------



## sillyrabbit72 (Aug 14, 2012)

finally get to see how accurate my hygro is!


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

Sam, the Boveda calibration kit is the same thing as the salt test honestly.


----------



## sillyrabbit72 (Aug 14, 2012)

i know but i trust it more


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

Understandable. So far my round xikar hygrometer is reading 75 and my rectangular xikar is reading 74. They were both calibrated with the salt test.


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

This thing will be shipped out tomorrow!

9405 5036 9930 0211 9896 81


----------



## Jeff the Puf Diver (Sep 29, 2012)

2 down, 9 to go!


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

This thing should go by faster now hopefully!


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

Expected Delivery By:
November 28, 2012


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

Your item is out for delivery at 8:34 am on November 28, 2012 in SHARON, MA 02067


----------



## sillyrabbit72 (Aug 14, 2012)

just got home from work and got the packet! Jeramie went above and beyond and threw in some hitch hikers! The undercrown is on my wishlist and I havent tried any of these sticks so I'm really excited!

I for the life of me cannot get the image to show up but he threw in a Camacho Maduro, Sultan Noble of Java and an Undercrown!


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

The sultan is a mild-medium cigar. Id say a good morning - afternoon cigar. The Camacho is medium - full. Closer to the full side. I hope you enjoy the sticks!


----------



## J. Drew (Aug 30, 2012)

The picture showed up!


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

Ya, its working fine now!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

sillyrabbit72 said:


> just got home from work and got the packet! Jeramie went above and beyond and threw in some hitch hikers! The undercrown is on my wishlist and I havent tried any of these sticks so I'm really excited!
> 
> I for the life of me cannot get the image to show up but he threw in a Camacho Maduro, Sultan Noble of Java and an Undercrown!


when you upload a pic using the photo manager in this forum i think it says it takes a minute or so to show up.


----------



## sillyrabbit72 (Aug 14, 2012)

hygrometer is all calibrated and package should go out tomorrow!


----------



## Jeff the Puf Diver (Sep 29, 2012)

now we're cookin with fire!


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

If you are going to use anything other than a salt test, I don't see why you aren't using a 62 or 65% Boveda pack. It is most accurate to calibrate to where you will be using it. By calibrating to 10pts or more off from where your target area, the margin of error will cause it to not be accurate even after calibrating. I have done the salt test recently to see my uncalibratable units are a bit off (I think the worst one has a dying battery) but plan on getting a 65% pack to see how they stack up to how accurate they are at my desired RH.


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

Cigar Noob said:


> If you are going to use anything other than a salt test, I don't see why you aren't using a 62 or 65% Boveda pack. It is most accurate to calibrate to where you will be using it. By calibrating to 10pts or more off from where your target area, the margin of error will cause it to not be accurate even after calibrating. I have done the salt test recently to see my uncalibratable units are a bit off (I think the worst one has a dying battery) but plan on getting a 65% pack to see how they stack up to how accurate they are at my desired RH.


I use 65 packs for my hygrosets but my xikar needs 75 it just has a calibration button, and I prefer the boveda method slightly over salt test cause it's less of a hassle, but only slightly


----------



## Jeff the Puf Diver (Sep 29, 2012)

Do we have any update on our little friend?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

Who's on first


----------



## sillyrabbit72 (Aug 14, 2012)

it should be in the mail and on the way as of saturday.... i had to catch a flight so i left it up to a friend to actually put it in the mail but it should be on the way... ill call tomorrow to double check!


----------



## sillyrabbit72 (Aug 14, 2012)

it went out on the 1st here is the tracking number 9405 5036 9930 0220 8995 68

it was actually delivered yesterday


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

Does this mean the packet made it into the hands of the ninja?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Yessir. It arrived with these lovelies:










Thanks! These look amazing!

I'm in the process of calibrating now, and will forward to hawesg when he gets home!


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

damn!!!! almost to me


----------



## Jeff the Puf Diver (Sep 29, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Yessir. It arrived with these lovelies:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When he gets home? How dare he leave in the middle of a gangbang.


----------



## Jeff the Puf Diver (Sep 29, 2012)

Did this stall out again? Been over 2 weeks since last posted mailing.


----------



## sillyrabbit72 (Aug 14, 2012)

no idea i havent heard from anyone.... i hope not though....


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

Jeff the Puf Diver said:


> Did this stall out again? Been over 2 weeks since last posted mailing.


It's just taking a break for the holidays, don't worry i'll make up for it when it resumes


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

Pmed garrett, hopefully we can revive this. I apologize to all involved this thing never really took off, good intentions not the most sound idea i guess.,


----------



## Jeff the Puf Diver (Sep 29, 2012)

No apologies, Ian. This was a good idea. Happy New Year!


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

Anyone heard from TheAmericanStig lately, he doesn't seem to have posted recently and didn't respond to my pm


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

I noticed the last time he posted was to say he was in. I say send to next in line and if he comes around well figure it out then.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

Progress???


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I noticed the last time he posted was to say he was in. I say send to next in line and if he comes around well figure it out then.


Cool, this came today, in 48 hours when the hygro I put in it is calibrated I'll throw it in the mail. Ian, I actually Noticed I had one of these 75% packs recharging. Want me to swap it out with the fuller one or is the point to figure out how long the pack lasts.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

Yea wanted to see how many could get done with the single pack. Whats the date I write on there?


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

Sorry for the delay, 9405 5036 9930 0294 0515 34. the date on it is 3/01/13 but as long as the pack isn't hard it should still work. plus you can recharge it.


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

hawesg said:


> Sorry for the delay, 9405 5036 9930 0294 0515 34. the date on it is 3/01/13 but as long as the pack isn't hard it should still work. plus you can recharge it.


where is this going now?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

You. Skipped over stig if he ever signs back on he be last.


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

sweet!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

Pm garrett just to verify


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Pm garrett just to verify


Yup it's going to Oscar...


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

hawesg said:


> Yup it's going to Oscar...


just got this today. hygro's are already being calibrated. will ship thursday


----------



## J. Drew (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks Oscar for the tasty body guards! I am looking forward to my first Papas Fritas! The cello is all crinkled because I had to take it out and smell it. :hungry:










I have my hygros in the baggie. It will be on its way to Jeff by Wednesday, Thursday at the latest!


----------



## J. Drew (Aug 30, 2012)

Headed to Jeff.

9505 5214 8751 3038 0000 51


----------



## Jeff the Puf Diver (Sep 29, 2012)

Received. 3 little amigos he was traveling with are taking a freezer nap. I PMd Brandon last week to get a jump on his info, but no reply. He was last on over 2 months ago. Nobody after him. I'll hold in case we get another victim, eh, participant.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

Anyone interested in getting in on the gangbang leave your name here and pm jeff, we'll keep it going until it expires just to see how many actually get calibrated.


----------

